# 12 Cool Big Cartel Stores



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Big Cartel* offers an excellent resource for indie t-shirt lines looking for a quick and easy social online store. 

Here are some successful examples of what can be achieved with the service.

C-O-O-L!!!!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I looked those sites over a few weeks ago. Pretty narly.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice sites. We just moved some of our stores over to Big Cartel and really like the simplicity of the set-up. Sales are still coming through, so that means our customers have accepted the switch with very little apprehension. A bit more tweaking and we will be all set!

Eric


----------

